# John Deere 710b



## hanoumdustin (Dec 22, 2021)

I have a John Deere 710b

Old tractor that had been sitting for years.

Got the engine rebuilt plus all new injectors and injector pump.

But i seem to be having a problem i can't figure out.
Every time i press the cutting brakes together while in drive it stalls out the engine...
If i press them separately it doesn't exactly stall it but it does seem like its losing power.

Anything helps. Ill be checking this post often and the tractor is sitting in my yard if pictures are needed. 

Thanks


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Sounds like the issue is with the torque converter not disengaging the clutches when the brakes are applied. Will it roll when the foot clutch or button on the loader control is pushed? B


----------



## hanoumdustin (Dec 22, 2021)

It stops rolling when i push the clutch and goes into neutral
Also all the gears work.

Another thing i forgot to mention... It seems to stall when i push dirt with the bucket that the tractor can't push... like if i were to push the brake.


----------



## hanoumdustin (Dec 22, 2021)

Backhoe works perfect.

Do you think it could be the hydraulic pump?? or something with the rear axel?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Not the hydraulic pump. But the torque converter and hydraulic system share the same fluid. If that is topped off and the filters are clean I don’t believe that’s the problem. Your torque converter has an internal declutching system that limits engagement when braking or pushing into a pile so the engine maintains speed but slows forward motion. Hopefully someone else with more knowledge will chime in….but I believe you’re looking at a converter rebuild. I had a similar problem with a JD 510B I once owned. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to HayTalk
Sorry I can't help you much with a JD industrial model. My JD repair experience is limited to models built for agriculture use. 

I think checking torque converter is a good place to start diagnostics.


----------

